# Nub Moab From Sam



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I was sitting comfy in my chair, when a knock on the door came. I had no idea the carnage inside. Sam let fly a massive bomb of goodies. THANK YOU SAM, and Continued Success!

Rocky


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahaha somebody needed to nail your ass!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow sam wasn't lying the nub bombs were a blazin


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Nicely done Sam


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I feel you pain, I was destroyed as well!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Another sweet Nub hit!!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Woah! Awesome, nice hit! :redface:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

nice hit...

I'm still waitin for my swag


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Man nub missles everywhere


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sams the man!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The flying nub--wasn't that a tv show??--er


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That is great! That is AWESOME that Sam is taking the time to do such a nice thing.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The one man army is lose! Get back to work Sam, your not suppose to have time to be sending out bombs LOL. I love those matches, can't wait to get some!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good lord - Sam is on a roll beatin brothers down left, right, and center. Nice job my man!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess lightning can strike twice in the same spot.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Sam blew me away tonight too...what a hit http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23509&page=4 congratulations Rocky for takin like a man, I'm with ya!!!

Sam - thanks for takin care or all these BOTLs (and me).

Now, who can knows what a MOAB is from Rocky's title?


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Damn Sam you hit'n hard ....


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn! That is just an awesome hit. WTG Sam!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome beat down, Sam!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Awesome hit!! Sam is hitting hard. I love that hat...


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice nub hit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another hit....nice one


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

you needed a 
Mother 
Of
All
Beatings


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good hit!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit Sam


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Nub Hit!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastico!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Sam was not kidding around with this bombs.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

And another great NUb hit!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sam is leaving a blazing trail.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

GReat Hit ......Damm sam is slapping people around here


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great stuff there!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

way to go sam! i got hit too! i think we deserved it!:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow this is SAMbelievably!! :redface:


----------

